# DISH Network(R) Adds 30 HD Channels in Alaska & Hawaii



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 14, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network(R), the nation's HD leader, today bolstered its HD programming in Alaska with the addition of 30 high definition channels. Now, DISH Network offers more than 65 high definition channels for its subscribers in Alaska.

"As the leader in HD programming, we want to reach everyone who wants DISH Network's best HD quality and value, so we are excited to expand our offer with even more of the industry's best HD for the Alaskan market," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network.

New customers in Alaska who sign up for DISH Network's Classic Bronze, Silver or Gold packages can add Bronze, Silver or Gold HD for just $10 per month. Existing customers in Alaska who subscribe to DISH Network's programming can add Bronze, Silver or Gold HD to their Classic programming packages for just $10 to receive many of today's HD channel additions.

For more information about DISH Network's Alaskan programming package and HD channels, please visit www.dishnetwork.com

--

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 14, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network(R), the nation's HD leader, today bolstered its HD programming in Hawaii with the addition of 30 high definition channels. Now, DISH Network offers more than 65 high definition channels for its subscribers in Hawaii.

"As the leader in HD programming, we want to reach everyone who wants DISH Network's best HD quality and value, so we are excited to expand our offer with even more of the industry's best HD for the Hawaiian market," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network.

New customers in Hawaii who sign up for DISH Network's Classic Bronze, Silver or Gold package can add Bronze, Silver or Gold HD for just $10 per month. Existing customers in Hawaii who subscribe to DISH Network's programming can add Bronze, Silver or Gold HD to their Classic programming packages for just $10 to receive many of today's HD channel additions.

For more information about DISH Network's Hawaiian programming package and HD channels, please visit www.dishnetwork.com

*About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's HD leader, provides approximately 13.584 million satellite TV customers as of March 31, 2009 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR ViP(R) 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.

Full Alaska Press Release *here*.
Full Hawaii Press Release *here*.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation 
http://www.dishnetwork.com
Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

A discussion about this started a few days ago in the thread 129 turned on for Alaska, but.... with some technical discussion.


----------

